# Berlin Bass Casters ,



## redwick (Jan 29, 2010)

Looking for new members for the 2015 season. We fish six tournaments starting in April and end in Oct with a two day championship. We will be fishing Berlin, Mosquito, West Branch, Portage, Milton, Oh river. Fish as a team or single, entry fee per tour $60.00 per boat. Yearly dues $20.00. If you have questions or like to join let me know. Visit us on facebook- Berlin Bass Casters fishing club


----------



## rangervs81 (Feb 9, 2007)

Post your schedule


----------



## redwick (Jan 29, 2010)

will have them the first of the month. We need to vote on them at the next meeting on 2/7 will let you know. Visit us on Facebook - Berlin Bass casters fishing club THANKS


----------

